# Objektivbrennweite



## loneclone (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe User!

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Objektivangaben.
Ich habe eine Sony H1 und auf dem Objektiv stehen folgende angaben:

f=6.0-72.0mm 1:2.8-3.7

2.8-3.7 gibt sicherlich die Lichtdurchlaessigkeit an. Aber ich habe noch nie von einem Objetiv mit 6.0-72.0mm. An anerlogen Kameras sind das Minimum 14 mm (so weit ich weiss). Hmm... die Kamera hat einen 12 fach Optischen Zoom. Muesste ich dann fast den vollen Zoom der Kamera ausnutzen um grade mal ein Normalobjetiv mit 50mm zu bekommen?

Ich wuerde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Leola13 (15. Februar 2006)

Hai,

2.8 - 3.7 gibt wie du schon vermutet hast die Lichstärke an. Je geringer die Zahl desto weniger Licht wird "benötigt".

Die Objektivangaben (Brennweite) von analogen und digitalen Kameras kannst du nicht eins zu eins vergleichen. Du musst die Angaben des digitalen Objektives mit einem Faktor multiplizieren. Ich glaube 1.5, hängt aber (glaube ich  ) vom verwendeten Chip ab.

Wobei mir die Angabe 6.0 - 72.0 etwas merkwürdig vorkommt. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## loneclone (15. Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank. Leider wird im Display der Kamera nur der optische Zoomfaktor angezeigt (1-12fach). Wie kann ich denn herausfinden, wann ich die Einstellungen fuer z.B. ein 50 mm Normalobjektiv habe?


----------



## saschaf (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Zweiter Klick bei google: "...entsprechend Normalobjektiv 36-432 mm".

Die Kamera hat also Faktor 6 zu KB-Format. 8,33 an der Kamera sind dann also Normalbrennweite.

MfG


----------



## loneclone (15. Februar 2006)

Oh >.<
Vielen dank!
Aber, wenn den Zoom auf 8 einstelle, habe ich dann nicht die Brennweite von 288 mm? (wenn 12: 432mm ist)


----------



## mogmog (16. Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen

Das alles hat einen Relativen einfachen Hintergrund. Brennweite wird immer (bei Digikam.) mit Normaler Brenn f=? weite angegeben und da der Sensor ja kleiner ist als das KB Format 24x36mm muss man das auf die Sensor größe umrechnen und schon hat man eine Entssprechende Brennweite zum KB.  


Gruß


----------



## saschaf (16. Februar 2006)

> Aber, wenn den Zoom auf 8 einstelle, habe ich dann nicht die Brennweite von 288 mm? (wenn 12: 432mm ist)


Ähm jein.

Wenn da die Brennweite angegeben ist, dann entspricht  8 => 48 mm im KB-Format.
Wenn der Zoomfaktor angegeben ist dann müsste die 8 => 324 mm im KB-Format entsprechen. Hier mal die Zoomfaktoren und die entsprechende Brennweite (KB).

0 => 36
1 => 72
2 => 108
3 => 144
4 => 180
5 => 216
6 => 252
7 => 288
8 => 324
9 => 360
10 => 396
11 => 432
12 => 468

Die Anfangsbrennweite hat den Faktor 0. Deshalb hast du bei der 8 => 324 mm Brennweite (nicht 288 mm).

MfG


----------



## mogmog (16. Februar 2006)

@ saschaf 
wie kommt du auf den Faktor von 6?

wegen von loneclone:


> f=6.0-72.0mm 1:2.8-3.7



f steht aber in diesem fall für die Brennweite oder habe ich was falsch verstanden? 

Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Februar 2006)

Die Bestimmung der Normalbrennweite ist denkbar einfach. Man muss lediglich die Chipgröße rausfinden. Die Diagonale des Chips ist gleich der Normalbrennweite.

Beispiel:

Ein 1/2"-Chip => 2,54cm / 2 => 1,27cm => 12,7mm Normalbrennweite

Ein Chip mit der Größe 22.2 x 14.8 mm => sqrt(22.2² + 14.8²) => 26.68 mm Normalbrennweite

Bei Kleinbild (36 x 24mm) ist die Normalbrennweite eigentlich 43.26 mm.
Wer seine Digitalkamera also mit 50mm Kleinbildobjektiven vergleichen will, der sollte
einfach auf das o.g. rechnerische Ergebnis 15% aufschlagen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mogmog (16. Februar 2006)

Danke dir für die Antwort 

aber das war mir schon klar wie man das erechnet. Was ich nur nicht Verstehe woher hat er sich den Verlängerungsfaktor hergezaubert wenn nirgends sthet wie groß der Chip ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Februar 2006)

Wer sagt denn, dass das nirgends steht? Kann man doch wunderbar recherchieren, ohne dass es hier in diesem Thread explizit stehen muss. 

Aber mal davon abgesehen schreibt er ja selber, dass das Objektiv den Kleinbildwerten 36mm bis irgendwas entspricht.

Wenn also 6mm <=> 36mm, dann is der Faktor eindeutig 6. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## saschaf (17. Februar 2006)

Na dann muss ich ja jetzt gar nix mehr schreiben.  Danke Martin! ;-) 

MfG


----------



## mogmog (17. Februar 2006)

hab es mal nach  

naja laut verschiedener Hersteller ist das so   naja sorry aber ich hatte erher an größere Sensoren gedacht. (die sind schon sehr klein)



OK also bis denne THX


----------

